# Water Lines Hanging Down In The Rear?



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

We got our outback a couple of months ago and fall is coming. What are the water lines coming down and hanging in the rear of the rv. Are these low points in the water system?

Thanks
Duane


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Those are the low point drains.

When winterizing, you want to open those and let them drain, then close them and run antifreeze or blow pressurized air through the system (whichever you like)


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks this will be first time winterizing the outback. I have done my other rv but not this one.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

These are the low point drains if the have white caps on them! if they are just a feed line to the tank or taps make sure that when you do drain they are clear and should be fastened back up to the frame!


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

webeopelas said:


> Those are the low point drains.
> 
> When winterizing, you want to open those and let them drain, then close them and run antifreeze or blow pressurized air through the system (whichever you like)


How do you blow pressurized air through the system? is there some sort of adapter to connect the compressor to the system?


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Tangooutback said:


> Those are the low point drains.
> 
> When winterizing, you want to open those and let them drain, then close them and run antifreeze or blow pressurized air through the system (whichever you like)


How do you blow pressurized air through the system? is there some sort of adapter to connect the compressor to the system?
[/quote]

Try this link Blow Out Plug


----------

